# 2004 Maxima fuel economy indicator



## 04Maximaowner (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a 2004 Maxima with 33500 on it (actually bought it in Sept 2003). Has even one noticed that the city driving sucks with this car atleast in California.
Today when I started the car it showed 82.5 miles to go on the fuel economy display and after driving for abt 2 miles the display showed 77.5 miles to go!!!! I started with 23 miles per gallons (was all freeway driving) but since I moved to California it has been city driving and the current mileage is 20.6. I seriously am thinking of writing to Nissan abt all the issues...

I wonder has anybody written to Nissan abt problems with their car and ever gotten a response albeit a positive one!!!!!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Milage is contoled by many different things. I know gas is really expensive out there but you should use what is recommended. Tire pressure is a big thing too. And with the milage you show have you changed the air filter lately.

Personally I really hate that they put MPG on the stickers cause those numbers come from a controled situation and not from what it should be, daily driving in all the different terrain and situations from all over the country. The same car will get different milage in California then it would get in Kansas.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*fuel economy*



04Maximaowner said:


> I have a 2004 Maxima with 33500 on it (actually bought it in Sept 2003). Has even one noticed that the city driving sucks with this car atleast in California.
> Today when I started the car it showed 82.5 miles to go on the fuel economy display and after driving for abt 2 miles the display showed 77.5 miles to go!!!! I started with 23 miles per gallons (was all freeway driving) but since I moved to California it has been city driving and the current mileage is 20.6. I seriously am thinking of writing to Nissan abt all the issues...
> 
> I wonder has anybody written to Nissan abt problems with their car and ever gotten a response albeit a positive one!!!!!


I wouldn't rely on that silly dial too much. Here's what you do. You make sure your car has an full tank of gas, which is typically 16 Gallons, and there might be a small reserve for 2 gallons. You drive the car until the needle reads empty, and you devide your total mileage by the volume of gallons. So, let's say your trip odometer shows 350 miles/16 gallons=Avg gas consumption.

You should be able to drive 350-420 miles on a full tank of gas. I recommend some basic stuff: good tuneup, making sure you have enough air in your tires,not being too heavy on the throttle, and you should average your consumption over several tankfuls of gas. Don't judge with only one full fill up. Do this for 3 fill ups and average the results, and I"ll think you'll have a better idea of what your car is doing.


----------



## joo02 (May 5, 2006)

04Maximaowner said:


> I have a 2004 Maxima with 33500 on it (actually bought it in Sept 2003). Has even one noticed that the city driving sucks with this car atleast in California.
> Today when I started the car it showed 82.5 miles to go on the fuel economy display and after driving for abt 2 miles the display showed 77.5 miles to go!!!! I started with 23 miles per gallons (was all freeway driving) but since I moved to California it has been city driving and the current mileage is 20.6. I seriously am thinking of writing to Nissan abt all the issues...
> 
> I wonder has anybody written to Nissan abt problems with their car and ever gotten a response albeit a positive one!!!!!


I have 25000 miles on my 2005 Max. I do mixed city and hwy of 50/50.
On average my mpg is 23 and I drive wild from time to time. hehe. It's pretty much what I get because I left the mfg calculator un-reset for 3-4 months.

Oh and this one time before I got curious about highest possible mpg from this max and drove at 60mph for 30 minutes... To my surprise, I was able to keep the number at 35.1 mpg, speed ranging around 58-62mpg. For the next 10 minutes I was going uphill, it went down to 33 mpg. Still not bad.
I run premium fuel. Maybe it's your driving habit.


----------

